# Schaudt LR02



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Studying the Schaudt EBL99 wiring diagram, there is a reference to "Solar Module (only for LR 02)"........anybody know what LR 02 is? I can find no reference to this on Schaudt website or Googling.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

wackywyco said:


> Studying the Schaudt EBL99 wiring diagram, there is a reference to "Solar Module (only for LR 02)"........anybody know what LR 02 is? I can find no reference to this on Schaudt website or Googling.


Looking at the instruction manual I have its described as 'solar charge regulator for solar modules with a total current of 14A with 3 pin connector plug and 0.5m of cable'. I assume it means a max of 14A.

I have the manual in pdf form and will email you a copy if you want? PM me your email address if you do.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Twinky,I have the manual downloaded from this website, is that the one you have? What I am trying to work out is what the central pin on the three pin plug (block 6) is for. The diagram shows it linked to terminal 9 on block 5 which is for positive feed(to/from) for the module LR02. I was just curious as to what that was.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking at the wiring diagram I would guess that the solar panel would be connected +ve pin 9, -ve pin 12, on block 5. The regulator is connected at block 6 with the +ve from the solar panel going from pin 9 block 5 to pin 2 block 6. This current is fed through the regulator and back through pin 3, block 6 through the 15A fuse and to the living area battery? 

Please remember this is only my opinion and not based on any detailed knowledge of the charger.

Why not email schaudt and ask? I sent them an email asking for help on a sunday evening and got a reply for 8.30am the following morning.

BTW my instruction manual is for the EBL99G and is 26 pages long. Is that the same as yours?

Good luck


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Twinky,you have a PM


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Having searched a few forums (Dutch and German) I think the LR02 is an old regulator. You will notice that the wiring diagram and the front panel indicate block 6 as the input for a Solar Regulator and this is designed to be connected to module LRS 1214 (see link below). There have been posts about fitting this unit before.

Philip

http://www.schaudt-gmbh.de./32.0.html


----------



## onabike (Aug 24, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy just the connectors so that i can fit my own solar regulator to a Schaudt EBL99 please?

and has anyone else experience of this?

David


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Why not just connect your regulator directly to the battery, most people do it this way.


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

David....you have aPM


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The connectors are Mate-N-Lock 12 pole socket cap is made by Aircraft and Marine Products ( AMP - Tyco Electronics) and is an old industry standard connector range going back many years. 
It is from the AMP/TYCO range "Universal Mate-N-Lock."
UK distributors are Flightspares
What is on the Elektroblock is a pin header so the part you need is a Socket housing (called a plug!) (AMP 350735-1) and crimp some sockets ( AMP 827039-1).

Web page http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/products/en?q=350735-1

And web page? http://www.tycoelectronics.com/catalog/products/en?q=827039-1

Flightspares http://www.flightspares-electronics.co.uk/index.php
http://www.flightspares-electronics.co.uk/media/images/Soft Shell Pin&Socket Connectors 82181.pdf

Suggest you ring them up and blag some samples.
Sales Office; 
Units 19 & 20 Rochehall Way
Purdeys Industrial Estate
Rochford
Essex
SS4 1LB
Tel; 01702 533800
Fax; 01702 533801
Email; [email protected]
Good luck Clive


----------

